# Kreg Router Table Plans



## tauras (Sep 20, 2008)

Greetings,
Looking for router table plans to add a dust enclosure and drawers for my Kreg Universal Steel stand. It’s a rugged steel frame work with many mounting holes and I’d like to add drawers and a dust enclosure. Asked Kreg this question and did not received a reply.

tauras


----------

